# Non Resident WY Application Deadline Changes



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

There are a few changes on the 2015 application deadlines for non residents. Normal big game app deadlines that end on the last day of the month were extended to the next business day. Deer and antelope apps were moved from March 15 to June 1 this year; a big change.

I like the later app dates for deer and antelope. Bad things can happen to Wyoming deer and antelope herds from March 15 to May 15. 


2015 application deadlines (does not include landowner tags):
elk - Feb 2
moose, sheep, mountain goat, bison - March 2
deer, antelope - June 1

full priced leftover licenses go on sale - July 10
reduced price leftover licenses go on sale - July 17


Wyoming no longer prints hard copies of their big game application booklet. Find the application booklet online at wgfd.wyo.gov

Good luck everyone.

.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice goob, get the word out.

Non-res deadline for elk aproaching quickly! (feb. 2)

I've been pooring a ton of time and energy into this ,
Pretty sure I have a plan in place that will put me on a VERY good Wyo hunt this Sept/oct....


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Geeze, I just check out my preference points and drawing odds. I could easily get a Wyoming *SHEEP* tag this year!!

.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Better Git'R'Done Goob,

We aint gettin any younger......


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

goofy elk said:


> Better Git'R'Done Goob,
> 
> We aint gettin any younger......


I have always figured that they have these hunts all wrong. By the time some of us will draw a tag we will need a motorized wheelchair or a something to get us up and down the hills while we have a oxygen tank strapped to our backs.

It is funny that now that I am in my 60's now I am going on harder hunts than I did while I was younger. It is a lot like I told my hunting buddy this year while hunting elk with my muzzle loader in Colorado this year. I may be old and slow but I'll get there and get the job done. But then after that 1 mile pack out after I shot my elk I was wondering about it.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey Critter,
You know anything about Pine Mountain, elk Unit 32 in Wyo .?
Strait north from were the three corners come together...
I'm thinking archery hunting it , smack in the rut if I draw.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I haven't hunted Wyoming other than antelope by Casper but I am building some points for the future.


----------



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

I started with bonus points last year for WY, need to look into it more before trying to get a tag. Any pointers for someone looking into a NR deer, elk, or antelope tag? After reading the UWN vernacular post, what I really mean is "Where can I find the biggest animal with the least amount of effort".:grin:


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

*gettin younger*



goofy elk said:


> Better Git'R'Done Goob,
> 
> We aint gettin any younger......


Today is the youngest you'll ever be. so getter done


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Goofy I grew up in RS and have hunted pine mtn for elk and goat . My bro took a nice bull in a blizzard with his bow up top then I took a smaller 6 pt in the desert in what felt like a heat wave with my rifle and my dad took a very respectable bull at the end of the hunt out of a herd of 100+. What a great year when we put in as a party and all drew.
In other thoughts why did I leave WYO?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Mtnrunner,
Looks like if I take my Max points, and go special permit, I would have
about a 50/50 ( maybe even better) chance at drawing 32 Or 30 elk......

I been out scouting around, like the looks of both Pine mountain in 32,
and Miller mountain in 30......Both are 61 day hunts between archery and rifle.
I am litteraly almost to the point of fllipping a coin...-oooo-

I also have max points deer----102 , same area.
All but a guaranteed permit if I want it........Oh my lord I'm going nut'z..:mrgreen::mrgreen:...

I'm open to ANY imput or thoughts----------------------------------Thanks.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

102 is down for deer if your looking for inches but your bound to see a huge buck on your elk hunt if you don't have the deer tag.
Yes season is long but a wet fall can impede access around pine mtn. The area is called clay basin for a reason. 
I'm not sure what I can offer you. You're a way better hunter than me. There will be elk around about the whole unit. There are some really nice places to car/trailer camp at the top of the mountain and then go from there. Its even close enough to town you could do a hotel but would be 2-3 hours of driving each way depending on how long you were on the dirt roads. 
Its a tag I would take in a heartbeat and with some time spent in the unit should produce a good bull.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

runner, THANKS !
Great intel!
I would definatly set up a base camp on Pine mountain.
Time is not an issue, Planning on dedicating at least 3 weeks for this hunt.

And a shout of thanks to Springville shooter, GREAT info on unit 30 !

Options I have on the table for Wyoming:

1) If I draw elk, Only hunt elk and scout deer for 2016

2) If I draw elk, Get the 102 deer permit and hunt both THIS YEAR.

3) If I DONT draw elk, Get the 102 deer permit by going 'special',
And scout the elk better for 2016.


We also have Wyoming antelope points as well......
Should be able to put BOTH boys on a GREAT lope hunt 2016 or 17.....


----------

